# Green TT MK1 Roadster APX from Germany



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I am from Munich in Germany and want to introduce my Audi TT Roadster MK1 with the Engine APX.

I'm building for 15 months already on the vehicle.










Originally, this silver. Unfortunately, this had many scratches on the paint.
This I took as an opportunity and had him last year completely repaint.










It was the color of the Porsche GT3 in Green used.

In addition to a new chassis of airlift with the Control V2, the car has got new wheels. Here I have resorted to Rotiform.




























Currently I am working on the interior, but see:






















































































































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, you have put a lot of work into your car. Amazing


----------



## dave250TT (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello Michiwuerz, Welcome to the TT forum! love the colour choice and attention to detail is stunning! please keep us informed with your progress, best regards dave


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

There was much work, so far !

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Keep us posted on your car with plenty of pics ! Thx


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Some details...

...the Exhaust:










... the trunk:










... the big breaks from TT RS mk2










... the front view on the new dashboard with green stitching










... working with carbonfibre










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow- nice work. Amazing build, very nice.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Amazing attention to detail. It is going to look amazing. Well done


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

WOW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Well done.

Whats the black finish on the interior alu trim? And whats going on on top of the dash?

DC


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful looking car. No rear spoiler. Looking forward to seeing more photos as you progress.


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks guys! 
The plan is to build the most beautiful TT MK1 Roadster.

The black finish is a matte powder coating with structure.
On the top of the dash is alcantara!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Detail view without rear spoiler:










The Fitment on the front:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Some facts about my car:
The vehicle project was started last summer only and is extended over this winter. Audi TT 8N Roadster quattro 1.8T APX with about 285 hp / 400NM Paint: Repainting summer 2016 Viper Green from the Porsche GT3 Sheet / Front: Clean Sideindicators in original kotis Clean rear antenna Clean rear wing Clean front bumper (all beads to) Wheel / tire: Rotiform TMB 3pcs high gloss compressed and gilded screws Front: 9.5 x 18 et 17 to 225/35 Rear: 10.0 x 18 et 10 to 225/35 Track plates axle rear 10mm for Hellaflush Style Landing gear: Air Lift Performance V2 AGA: 3 inches from Turbo GT-Power Current construction: 1. interior completely redesigned with new leather 2. clean the engine compartment 3. clean the third brake light at the rear

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome! Now my favourite roadster!

On the dash is the a panel/mod in the middle top?

DC


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

These 2 german fellas are showing the rest of us how it should be done


----------



## Cipo (Aug 22, 2014)

This looks very nice, love the details ! It makes me wish I had half of your skills, time and money


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Been following this on Instagram for a while. Amazing work. Look forward to seeing the progress


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, love it, wheels are awesome!


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Very nice indeed, love the colour.


----------



## spudmurphy (Jul 6, 2016)

Very nice, wunderbar in fact! 8)

I love the Porsche green!

Al


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

thanks guys

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

How does it look normal ride height ?

Also...i love the dash work more than anything else, simply stunning job 8)


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Leather and alcantara for the rear wall.










New one from the Audi MK3.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Excellent work, awesome. You can tell how many hours have been spent on this project!


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Stunning colour and attention to detail


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

all good, except for the tyre stretch,


----------



## kane (Jul 26, 2010)

As the crowd says, amazing attention to details, bold color choice  
Did you get the alcantara dash done locally or is it a custom one from ebay? How much did it cost you? I can't find other than leather covers on ebay but I haven't check much yet. Many paychecks down the list :wink:


----------



## Tonusmaxumus79 (Sep 2, 2016)

Loving the the TT, the colour looks awesome very eye catching


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice, some very nice bespoke interior. Good to see another build thread approved :lol: :roll:  !


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

The alcantara dash done by myself 

If you neddthe same one, it coast 750,-Euro

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MissNat87 (Jul 8, 2016)

SUCH beautiful colour! Love it! :-D


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

michiwuerz said:


> The alcantara dash done by myself
> 
> If you neddthe same one, it coast 750,-Euro
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


It's lovely.


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

Proper build 8)


----------



## kane (Jul 26, 2010)

michiwuerz said:


> The alcantara dash done by myself


Well done  


michiwuerz said:


> If you neddthe same one, it coast 750,-Euro


Ouch... I'll have to check locally. But it's still many paychecks away :roll:


----------



## NP8 TT (Aug 7, 2016)

A truly amazing transformation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Absolutely love this car.

'michiwuerz wrote: The alcantara dash done by myself .' Do you have previous experience of this type of work?

Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Loving this roadster 8)


----------



## Mike_R (Jun 7, 2016)

Really like the attention to detail with dash lighting etc. Black painted bits are a brave choice and work really well too imho.


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

LUV IT!!!!! 8)


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

New details:









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkmarkMK1 (Oct 9, 2016)

epic

love the car


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

:mrgreen:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I really like the detailing and mods a lot, brakes,output,the colour,colour matching parts inside etc.
Dislikes : the cover over dash with stitching, seen them before n no thx.
The fenders sitting in the space between rim and tire even if its only on full air drop.
Shrug.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW! great work and what a transformation. I really like what you have done.

I work for a company based in Munich so sometimes have to visit head office. I would love to come and see this sometime, maybe I can bring you some UK spec parts?


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey thats sounds great !
i need a new spec clutch

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Holly f*** this is impressive!  Good luck from another APX roadster owner. 8)


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh man! You did an incredible work! Can't believe the details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

More new details from the interior:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

the agony of choice...










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

michiwuerz said:


> the agony of choice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the CS in my Golf and the Poles in the TT with out dought the Poles every time


----------



## kclee1st (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful car. I can't say I like the tire and wheel choice though. Stretched tires will be a short lived fad in my opinion. Don't like the look and can't imagine they help the handling any.
But your color choices are out of the box and very striking and as everyone has pointed out your talents are only outdone by your bank account. Again...Beautiful Roadster. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

my vote goes to the recaro sporster cs !


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Recaro CS 
Are they getting the green treatment ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, it will be green, some details from the seat.










Here's a little highlight that I could finished today:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

looking super !

especially the dashpod 8)


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

No comparison between seats - the pole positions must be the most over rated thing ever - absolutely terrible to sit in for any length of time...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MrQaud said:


> No comparison between seats - the pole positions must be the most over rated thing ever - absolutely terrible to sit in for any length of time...


Have you tried a long drive in the Poles ? :? I've spent 4.5 hours in mine with out a break and found them fantastic 100% better that the both the standard TTseats and the factory optional CS fitted to my Golf a couple of hours in either and I need a breake


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > No comparison between seats - the pole positions must be the most over rated thing ever - absolutely terrible to sit in for any length of time...
> ...


Yes I have I owned a set and drove from London to the North of Scotland in them. Had to go to the Chiropractor the next day as my back was f'd by them. Sold them on here about 2 months ago - bloody awful seats and the most awkward thing to get into and out of.


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

new rims....

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

looking super ! but why have the lights gone back to black ? i thought they was green also ... :?

the car is going to look just awesome, audi would be very impressed.


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Some Picture with the old rim setup:


























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## larslx (Nov 25, 2015)

You've got a really nice tt! Exactly the right updates without overdoing it.
What was your wheel setup? (Which width and et?)


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Front: 9,5 ET 18 on 18s
Rear: 10,0 ET 10 on 18s

all tyres: 225/35

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DH94 (Mar 10, 2016)

michiwuerz said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am from Munich in Germany and want to introduce my Audi TT Roadster MK1 with the Engine APX.
> 
> I'm building for 15 months already on the vehicle.
> ...


The details that have gone in to this build are amazing! Especially the work on the interior. Keep up the good work!


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

An absolute stunning build


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

Really that's amazing !!!

Where did you find the green belt ? I'm looking for specific color too on mine...
What did you use to paint black all the metal stuff as the airvent ?

Danke,

Katak


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

katak said:


> Hello,
> 
> Really that's amazing !!!
> 
> ...


You can order the belts by me 

Here some new stuff. New wheel setup for 2017:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kanapa_dh (Dec 23, 2016)

Holy Moly  this is sooooo great, a lot of work...perfect


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

honestly i dislike the soft top but you have now converted me... this is such a amazing job..... it looks great and love all the detail throughout! 
Also am liking the black powder coated aluminium - actually more than the standard finish 

wish i was brave to go for a green car- nest colour IMO green and black


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The attention to detail is phenomenal  Id never have the patience/know how.
bbs wheels of that style however, Im getting "nein danke" on the look more n more


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

cant stop looking over your dash dude !!! seriously inspired me to get mine done in the black!! just looks so mean and subtle


----------



## Timmy (Jan 28, 2017)

That dashboard is gorgeous


----------



## Timmy (Jan 28, 2017)

What shade green is it kawasaki ninja green?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Timmy said:


> What shade green is it kawasaki ninja green?


Porsche GT3 green he said earlier in the thread.

This is one Roadster I like, colour is cool and major attention to detail!


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

New details and new leather for the Recaro Sportster CS




























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

New Stuff

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

New big Fender...



























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

michiwuerz said:


> New big Fender...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how much would it cost for a wide arch conversion / upgrade as mine is due for some paint so it would be a good time to look at this as an option

W


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

That extension's a really tidy bit of work.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Truly outstanding work!

As always I look forward to further progression.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How hard were the recaros to strip down ? I have a set in my Golf I'm tempted to do some work on


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> How hard were the recaros to strip down ? I have a set in my Golf I'm tempted to do some work on


The seat is easy to disassemble.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

DC240S said:


> Truly outstanding work!
> 
> As always I look forward to further progression.


Thank you! There is a lot of heart blood in this car!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Wiggles01 said:


> michiwuerz said:
> 
> 
> > New big Fender...
> ...


The total costs I can not really call you. If one would make everything at a company, it costs about 4,000 euros. We speak of all 4 mudguards without paint.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## larslx (Nov 25, 2015)

Saw it already on instagram, but what a quality! Hope to see your car somewhere in real life


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

michiwuerz said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > How hard were the recaros to strip down ? I have a set in my Golf I'm tempted to do some work on
> ...


Cheers can the plastic side pieces on each side be removed with out taking anything elas apart ?


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> michiwuerz said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Yes, that is possible!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

BEST tt on this site, nothing else comes close, well done buddy ! 8)


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Some new Stuff...


















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 30, 2016)

superb work. keep it up.


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Finished:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

michiwuerz said:


> Finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not liking the 2 tone look :wink: :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are phat arches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

This fella once again leads the way, totally awesome skills/car !


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

At the last: The Ass !!!!









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Wide fender...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks great  an awesome build

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Any updates on this build OP ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Awesome work! Hello from baden Wurttemberg!


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Some new pics from my project:










Clean 3rd breaklight










Recaro Sportster CS with individual stittching and green safteybelts





































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking awesome

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Little Update


















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

How did you change the speedo colour mate? D'you remember what smd's it uses? Done my corsa to green. Unsure on how the TT's do it.


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

I tell you what an absolutely amazing build /dedication to consistent execution. Well done sir!!


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

A lot of work, but the next step finished:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

simply epic.


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

Next todo:










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## goulash1971 (Dec 27, 2017)

@michiwuerz ... absolutely fantastic project ... could you post some more pictures of the inside? I'm really keen on what you did covering the door panels, dash, centre tunnel and "back wall" ... very keen to get something similar myself ... cheers


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome TT, attention to details is amazing!

Keep the updates coming, please


----------



## michiwuerz (Sep 4, 2016)

At the moment i do holyyyyyy shit! I clean mi enginebay:












































And this is for the bin:









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice. Lots for the bin

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## craighudson (Sep 14, 2017)

I love the colour of the paint you chose, but what did you use to get the black finish on the dash components. The interior has just improved upon the excellent audi interior. Well done mate.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Is this a mk2 or mk3 steering wheel? did you make the buttons work?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I love this car colour your effort and attention to detail so much, apart from is it actually drivable on the road or just a show car? I have a stock face lift TT and it is constantly bottoming out, scraping on the road, unable to go over speed bumps and sleeping policeman, the lip getting scraped and pulled off by any little curb etc. 
I followed a bmw e36 on a motorway doing 60, which was so low and negative camber it was just being over taken by little 856cc fiats.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I Wanda when the next update is

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Panda_jiujitsu (Dec 29, 2019)

awesome thread and lush car mate!!


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

How have I not seen this build before! Such amazing work. Keep it up.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

awesome 3. 5 years work ,,, how did i miss the bit about the brakes and the bit about blending the arches into the bumper lowers . ?


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

craighudson said:


> I love the colour of the paint you chose, but what did you use to get the black finish on the dash components. The interior has just improved upon the excellent audi interior. Well done mate.


I'd also like to know what you used to get the black finish on the dash components? Any readers interested in having black air vents, maybe a radio flap etc to match?


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

longodds said:


> craighudson said:
> 
> 
> > I love the colour of the paint you chose, but what did you use to get the black finish on the dash components. The interior has just improved upon the excellent audi interior. Well done mate.
> ...


Looks to be a matte black professional finish (not out a can).


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

StuartDB said:


> I love this car colour your effort and attention to detail so much, apart from is it actually drivable on the road or just a show car? I have a stock face lift TT and it is constantly bottoming out, scraping on the road, unable to go over speed bumps and sleeping policeman, the lip getting scraped and pulled off by any little curb etc.
> I followed a bmw e36 on a motorway doing 60, which was so low and negative camber it was just being over taken by little 856cc fiats.


what really is the point in a " show car " that is not driveable on the road, and not actually better performance than standard ..but,, i too,have a TT,, post face lift ,,but with considerable modifications / improvements , but it does not bottom out on any speed bumps, in fact is better than my other standard road car on such obsticals , not intending to critisise the builder in any way , but this seems to be an example of form over function. still smart looking car .


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

roddy said:


> what really is the point in a " show car " that is not driveable on the road, and not actually better performance than standard ..but,, i too,have a TT,, post face lift ,,but with considerable modifications / improvements , but it does not bottom out on any speed bumps, in fact is better than my other standard road car on such obsticals , not intending to critisise the builder in any way , but this seems to be an example of form over function. still smart looking car .


If you look in the boot/trunk it looks like it has air suspension. Show cars are a hobby or passion for people. If I had the money/skill to do this I would!


----------



## popster_23 (Apr 16, 2020)

michiwuerz said:


> Thanks guys!
> The plan is to build the most beautiful TT MK1 Roadster.
> 
> The black finish is a matte powder coating with structure.
> ...


I know this topic is 4 years old but let me ask.... where did you get the leather dash? I've seen some on eBay but heard they don't fit correctly.


----------

